
Knowleey – auto updating FAQ page - harisb2012
http://knowleey.com?ref=hackernews
======
jfaucett
It will be interesting to see how the pricing plays out with this product.

Creating an "auto-updating FAQ" that has all these features is (alotting for
generous planning/test/etc) about a 1 week task in most stacks for any
experienced developer, so avg dev at $50 per hour times 40 hours devtime thats
a max value of $2000. A year of this service is $600. So thats a savings of
$1400 over the first year, but with decrementing savings over time. An "auto-
updating FAQ" that just pulls in a github markdown faq after a push, and
inserts it into your site periodically is a max 1 hour task ~$50 dollar
expense.

I like the idea. I think the pricing is way too high, but that's something
they'll just have to test and iterate over to get it right.

I wonder who the actual target users are? It seems too pricey for
bootstrapping start-ups and too informal for enterprise.

I also feel this page: [http://knowleey.com/how-it-
works](http://knowleey.com/how-it-works), needs some work. This is your main
selling point and I can't even see what the product looks like in any tab but
the first one.

Anyway, these are just my rambling thoughts. I definitely wish them all the
best and hope it works out.

~~~
harisb2012
Thanks for your feedback! Well, that's why 2 months trial is there.

This is the thing which frustrated me a lot, as I am web developer. I hate
creating this shit over and over again. So that's why.

------
edoceo
I was just looking for something like this - building my Nth FAQ page. The
pricing seems a bit steep - its more than a VPS - and even more for added
languages and themes! I'd buy at $10/mo ($100/yr) - if it included languages
(not via subdomain)

~~~
harisb2012
Can you send us an email at support@knowleey.com and I'm sure we can find a
way to work together!

~~~
edoceo
No. You should contact me if you want my business. That's how it works.

------
mchahn
Do any customer support packages already do this? Of course they cost a
fortune.

~~~
harisb2012
Yeah, they do, but we focus primary on knowledge bases, not whole end-to-end
support.

